# control panel instructions for 550?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

We pick up our new 550 on Tuesday and we cant wait!!!  In anticipation of not being given instructions for the control panel could any of you kind souls let us have a copy? We anticpate having to disable some warning alarms if past posts are anything to go by and will be having our first trib trip 26th 27th of this month. We have ordered new silverscreens as old ones wont fit! Good job coz of the recent cold snap and lets hope we can enjoy a winter of weekends away to the lake district and Scotland. Thankyou in advance .
P.S.By the way not seen the new black doors on any new models is that the only difference or is there some internal differences too. We were told the prices would go up especially the 650 because of the higher spec there would be a bigger price gap so those of you with 650's probably got a bargin . Still haven't seen one out and about!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

In anticipation of not being given instructions for the control panel ???
You will be at some advantage knowing this so insist you are givem the booket as it does come with the van.
If you do have problems I supplied around 6 copies out to owners on here over the past 12 months perhaps :roll: one of those will send you a copy as I know longer have my Tribute.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Great News Nickynoo,

This may sound over the top but was suggested to me from a member and I found it very useful.

On handover take your camcorder (if you have one that is ) and film what the salesman tells you, he should go through everything in full detail as he should have been trained by Trigano to do a provisional job.... we kept referring to our video for the first 2 or 3 weeks.

Cheers P


----------

